# Configurer Mail avec Free



## gto55 (16 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai switché sur le nouveau mac mini, et je voudrais configurer Mail avec Free.
Je peux recevoir des emails mais je ne peux les envoyer alors qu'avec gmail je peux en recevoir et en envoyer.

Est-ce que qqn sait comment le configurer?

Est-ce qu'il faut ajouter son login et mdp dans l'onglet où l'on définit le server smtp?

Merci


----------



## gto55 (16 Mars 2006)

? :rose:


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2006)

Pour envoyer des messages, tu dois configurer le serveur smtp : est-ce fait ?

Chez Free, c'est smtp.free.fr


----------



## ntx (16 Mars 2006)

gto55 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il faut ajouter son login et mdp dans l'onglet où l'on définit le server smtp?


Je les ai mis et ça marche. Je ne sais plus si Free l'exige, mais je sais que la poste oui, apparemment pour des questions d'anti-spamming.


----------



## gto55 (16 Mars 2006)

J'ai mis le server smtp.free.fr pour free, j'ai mis l'identifiant free et le mdp, ça ne marche pas.
Merci :rose:


----------



## gto55 (16 Mars 2006)

Il ne faut ni les identifiants ni le mdp, et il faut décocher le ssl :love:

ça marche :love:

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai mis et ça marche. Je ne sais plus si Free l'exige, mais je sais que la poste oui, apparemment pour des questions d'anti-spamming.


Pour Free, pas besoin, le smp ne répond que depuis une IP Free.

Pour LAposte, c'est différent, soit on s'identifie, soit il faut avoir relevé ses messages un court instant avant pour qu'il accepte de faire partir le message.

Le fait de s'authenfier lève cette contrainte.


----------



## velodog (17 Mars 2006)

moi aussi je n'arrive pas à envoyer des mails avec smtp.free.fr ????? je n'ai rien fait de spécial !!!!!!!! y'at-il un port spécial ?? j'ai mis 587 et il y avait 110 d'origine...


----------



## velodog (18 Mars 2006)

Quand je met dans mail port 25 j'arrive à envoyer mes mails mais je n'arrive plus à recevoir mes mails. et quand je met port 110 c'est l'inverse....

Il faut mettre quoi comme port ???? 55,66 ???

Merci


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2006)

Bien, si le FAI est free.

Va dans les préférences de Mail, à la rubrique compte.

Le smtp sera smtp.free.fr, il agit sur le port 25 et ne requiert aucune authentification.
Si un autre smtp est présent dans la liste, enlevez-le. (ces infos sont dans la liste déroulante en bas de la fenètre)

Ensuite pour chaque compte email :
La seule authentifaction se fait par nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe. pas de sécurisation.
Le courrier entrant utilise pop.free.fr sur le port 110. (troisième onglet : avancé)

Si des messages restent dans la boite d'envoi, double-clic pour les afficher et cliquer sur le bouton envoyer.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2006)

par clareté je propose de regrouper

réglage POP
pop.free.fr
mettre la partie de l'adresse free avant le @ + mot de passe du compte mail free
réglages avancés ( 3 è onglet) 
port 110
laisser ssl DÉcochée
authentification  laisser mot de passe

réglage SMTP
smtp.free.fr
reglages du serveur (d'envoi smtp)
port 25
ssl décoché
authentification : aucune
(laisser les cases en blanc)

---
Si vous ajoutez des comptes email non free
sauf cas très très particuliers
vous
mettez les réglages POP fournis par le service web utilisé

et vous gardez le réglage smtp free

---
Techniquement le sens de tout ca est assez simple
Mail va chercher les mails sur le serveur de votre service mail (ici par le port 110)

par contre pour envoyer il se branche d'abord sur le  serveur smtp du FAI par le port 25


----------



## gto55 (18 Mars 2006)

Merci :love:


----------



## vsnake (25 Août 2008)

Hello!!

Moi je ne peut pas mettre "Aucune" dans identification. Je dois choisir entre mdp, et d'autres choses.
Du coup j'arrive a recevoir mes mails mais je n'arrive pas a les recevoirs.

J'ai bien mis le port 25 et desactivé ssl.

merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

et pourquoi?
c'est grisé?
quel mail?
OS en forme ? A jour?


----------



## vsnake (29 Août 2008)

Non ce n'est pas grisé, céest juste aue je dois choisir entre plusieurs parametres, et je peut pas mettre "Rien".

En fait je fais un clic avec CTRL sur mon compte, ensuite je clic sur "modifier le compte", ensuite je vais dans l'onglet "compte" en haut puis l'onglet "avancé" de cette rubrique, et en bas dans "port" je dois mettre 25.

et dans "Authentification" j'ai e choix entre "mot de passe", "pop authentification", "NTLM", "Reponse au defi.." et "Kerberos..".
J'ai choisis MDP, et j'ai décoché SSL.

Pourquoi ca ne fonctionne pas l'envoi de mail?


----------



## lilijames (12 Octobre 2008)

salut je suis surement pas douer impossible de reconfigurer MAIL avec free avant gt orange impec aidez moi svp
serveur de reception?(essai avec pop.free.fr)
mot de passe:mot de passe free?(essai mot de passe perso bien sur)
=réponse=Le serveur POP &#8220;smtp.free.fr&#8221; ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et les informations entrées dans le champ &#8220;Serveur de réception&#8221;. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible.

au secours pascalformac c toi mon recours


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2008)

dis tu as LU le post #11?

serveur POP ( reception) c'est POP 
pas smtp

si tu inverses ce que tu dois rentrer , c'est pas étonnant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

J'aime bien de genre de coïncidence... (voir le post6)


----------



## marsu94 (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

mon problème est un peux différent, j'ai configuré mail chez moi comme cité plus haut, impécable tous fonctionne très bien. La dessus je pars à l'étranger (Italie) et l à impossible d'envoyer un mail : serveur SMTP déconnecté.

Quelqu'un sait il à quoi c'est dut?

d'avance merci

Salutations,

Marsu


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2008)

Tres simple

ce qui se passe est parfaitement normal

ton réglage dans Mail ne marche en envoi que si tu es connecté via Free !

si tu te connectes ailleurs c'est un autre FAI et donc un autre smtp
(celui de l'endroit où tu te connectes)
et il faut passer par ce smtp là

autre solution , passer directement par  ton compte email sur le site du webmail pour répondre


----------



## marsu94 (11 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse.

Maintenant je dois enquéter pour connaitre le nom du serveur smpt du fournisseur d'accés de la résidence où je me trouve.
Celà ne devrai pas être trop dur.

@+
Marsu


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2008)

ou passer par l'interface web si tu restes pas longtemps


----------



## marsu94 (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

C'est fait! problème résolue. :rateau:
J'ai demandé au gérant de la résidence où je me trouve le nom du fournisseur d'accés Internet, une petite recherche sur internet pour avoir le nom serveur d'envoi (pour info www.freepops.org). Ajout dans mail de ce serveur et hop ça marche au poile.

En fait c'ètait plutôt necessaire pour moi je reste encore 3 ans en Italie!

@+

Marsu


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

Attention 
Si tu as resolu le probleme ce n'est pas du tout en prenant le smtp du FAI 

freepops est un outil externe de gestion de compte 
on le connait et depuis longtemps  entre autres pour recuperer des hotmails sur mac

Pour les suivants
il serait beaucoup mieux d'avoir le VRAI smtp du FAI  d'un lieu
(ca evite de rajouter des étapes)

ou passer par un compte gmail qui lui collecte ou envoit  les messages free


----------



## marsu94 (12 Novembre 2008)

Si j'ai pris le smtp du FAI tu as un lien dans freepops où est listé un grand nombre de FAI avec les adresses de leurs serveurs.
 pour exemple à Rome mon FAI est Albacom j'ai donc référencé comme serveur smtp : smtp.albacom.net et ça marche.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit

je repete
 freepops est un outil externe qui prend en charge les logs de divers webmails
ce n'est PAS le smtp du FAI


ici ce serait du genre 
smtp.albacom.net  ou smtp.BT.net ( vu que c'est une filiale) 
port 25
et selon ce que dit le FAI avec ou sans SSL et le mode d'identification requis


----------



## youkinho (25 Novembre 2008)

Sous xp, avec thunderbind et avec mon adresse mail free.fr, tout marché avec le smtp.free.fr.

Je viens de configurer Mail, je réceptionne bien. En ce qui concerne le serveur sortant :
smtp.free.fr
case sécurité SSL décoché
authentification : aucune

Résultat 
Free smtp (déconnecté).

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

port 25?

wifi? ethernet?

(et verifier qu'il est ouvert )


----------



## armenn (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour.
Effectivement je rencontre le meme probleme en deplacement a l'etranger (ou meme chez des amis en France)
C'est difficile voir impossible de connaitre le FAI des hotels, et si on le trouve l'envoi est bloque car celui ci ne reconnait pas une adresse Free...

J'ai resolu UNE PARTIE (seulement) du probleme en utilisant le logiciel "Mailserve" (pour mac os10.5) -j'ai compris que l'on peux aussi se passer de celui ci , en mettant les mains dans le moteur, mais c'est surement evident pour certains...pas pour moi.
le resultat semble le meme.

-Les mails entrent sans probleme, SAUf en provenance de Gmail
-Les mails sortentSAUF vers Gmail Aol yahoo hotmail et toute adresse commerciale style : dupont @samaison.x

et la ca fait beaucoup de perte ,la planette n'est pas toute chez Free,ou Wanadoo...
que faut il faire,
le message de retour indique que l'adresse IP d'envoi n'est pas autorisee.
( The IP you're using to send mail is not authorized
   550-5.7.1 )

Merci.


----------



## chester13 (7 Novembre 2009)

impossible de config mail  avec free sur du POP
en IMap pas de soucis mais  POP.FREE.FR et SMTP.FREE.fr ca ,ne fonctionne pas

j'ai sur l interface free decoché imap bloquant + fait tout ce qui a ecrit plus haut

toujours probleme

ca ne fonctionne pas, mais le message d erreur est sur le smtp et le port..

S'il vous plais concretement, je dois ecrire quoi et ou??? pleasseeee


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2009)

tu as lu le fil?

c'est indiqué en page1
--
sinon tonnes de fils sur soucis soit Mail snow soit free
avec pistes et combines
(dont la plus simple est de passer par un smtp non free et de faire relever les messages free par un autre service que free)


----------



## schumi1664 (2 Septembre 2010)

Voici le même problème, j'arrive bien à lire mes mail mais toujours  pas à les envoyer !


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2012)

je sais pas si ça peut aider ...


http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article8582


je galére actuellement avec mes boites free aussi , remarque , c'est a chaque fois pareil ...


----------



## ishpa (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour j'ai fait exactement tout ce qui est noté ici en poste 11 j'ai également fait ce qui était noté en poste 33 mais rien ne fonctionne. Je peux recevoir des mails free sur ma boite mail mac mais je ne peux pas en envoyer avec mon mail free depuis ma boite mail mac.

Une idée ?


----------



## Marieva (20 Mai 2012)

pascalformac a dit:


> par clareté je propose de regrouper
> 
> _réglage POP
> pop.free.fr
> ...


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2012)

Marieva a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne comprend pas votre réponse pour le réglage SMTP de sortie:Il n'y a pas de possibilité de changer le port entre l'entrée (port 110) et SMTP sortie :c'est le même  Moi le port 110 marche bien à l'entrée (pour recevoir les mails) et aussi pour en envoyer!



D'une part, on peut changer le port aussi bien pour la réception que pour l'envoi. Mail comme les autres clients de messagerie le permet.

D'autre part, le port "standard" pour l'envoi est le port 25.

Dans certaines conditions (smtp authentifié par exemple), le port utilisé sera le port 465 ou le 587 (de mémoire). MAIS pas le port 110.

Ce n'est pas parce que Mail nous mâche le boulot qu'il s'affranchit des standards


----------



## Marieva (20 Mai 2012)

Je veux bien tout ce que vous voulez sauf que je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre port que celui dans l'onglet "avancé" du compte!


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2012)

L'envoi des mails fait l'objet d'un paramétrage indépendant. (pas dans avancé).

Dans les préférences de mail, à l'onglet compte, vous pouvez voir une option concernant SMTP : c'est là que cela se passe.


----------



## Marieva (20 Mai 2012)

merci "vénérable sage" j'ai vu ce dont il s'agissait!
Cordialement


----------

